# Serious Tournament Shooters



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

How many ladies on here are serious tournament shooters? I think of someone serious as a shooter that practices on a regular basis, has a good knowledge of their equipment, going to national tournaments (or would if they could). I don't just mean open shooters either, when I shot hunter class I was a serious shooter, but I knew that I would be moving up to an open class as I started to produce better scores. I have a mental training program and feel comfortable in shooting with the ladies in my class. I got very frustrated with people (even at national tournaments) that stated "Oh, I am just here for fun." After you make a statement like that can you consider yourself a serious shooter? I have my doubts. The women's forum here is a grab bag of a small group. Where the 3d forum and general archery forum has multitudes of shooters, we only have a fraction of that amount, so we are at many different levels and are into archery for different reasons. To get back (now that I have strayed), are you a serious tournament archer? Do you plan to get better? Do you have competition in your blood. It is not that I am bloodthirsty, it is more like I am not going to drive 13 hours "just to have fun." That is also not saying I am going to win either, but I am sure going to make a heck of a try.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm pretty serious when it comes to shooting. It is not a game to me, although I do like to have a good time with my group. I practice as much as I can without gettin burned out, plus with everything else I have going on sometimes I go a week or two without practice. But our indoor just started and 3d local starts this month. I actually dropped to hunter class in our local league so I'd have competition. I was the only shooting open class. No fun. I love competition, even though I don't expect to win or be perfect, I'm a work in progress. And this year I want to actually improve. I'm shooting hunter in Asa as well, since I had so much trouble with my equipment last year, my first year, and it was just too much mentally. I'm more focused and comfortable this year.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I totally understand soldiergirl. It sounds as if you take shooting seriously. I don't mean that I don't have fun. I am sometimes extremely goofy and have to remind myself why I am there. It is hard sometimes when you don't see everyone but once a month!


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

R


archermarj said:


> How many ladies on here are serious tournament shooters? I think of someone serious as a shooter that practices on a regular basis, has a good knowledge of their equipment, going to national tournaments (or would if they could). I don't just mean open shooters either, when I shot hunter class I was a serious shooter, but I knew that I would be moving up to an open class as I started to produce better scores. I have a mental training program and feel comfortable in shooting with the ladies in my class. I got very frustrated with people (even at national tournaments) that stated "Oh, I am just here for fun." After you make a statement like that can you consider yourself a serious shooter? I have my doubts. The women's forum here is a grab bag of a small group. Where the 3d forum and general archery forum has multitudes of shooters, we only have a fraction of that amount, so we are at many different levels and are into archery for different reasons. To get back (now that I have strayed), are you a serious tournament archer? Do you plan to get better? Do you have competition in your blood. It is not that I am bloodthirsty, it is more like I am not going to drive 13 hours "just to have fun." That is also not saying I am going to win either, but I am sure going to make a heck of a try.


I feel the same as you. I give it my all when I go to a tournament. My goal is to score more points each time I go to a shoot. I practice as much as I can with my schedule. My son shoots local 3d shoots with me and we try to beat each other.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Exactly! I sometimes forget to have fun even though I'm trying my best. I was fortunate to always be in a great group of girls. I think that helped me quite a bit last year, I was so nervous! I knew what ya meant archermarj  I look forward to the day I shoot the same class as you!


----------



## pyxies0208 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just started but am a serious shooter I want to improve and try to big tournaments..... I also still like to do it just for fun and let off stress ....its nice to be able to enjoy something u can also the same time be serious about


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

I am extremely serious about tournament archery. From February to September, I am looking at 3D targets daily. We have a range at home, and I shoot at least one local tournament a week. Last year I made 5 ASA shoots, and this year it looks like we will make them all. I have a good time when I'm there, and will get a little silly when my friends are around. But my goal is always to be on the podium. I agree with Marj, I don't spend up to 14 hours in a car, or put down several hundred dollars on travel, hotel, food, and entry fees just for fun.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess I fall into the "just for fun" category. But I still got second place in my 3D league last year and first the year before that (I was the only female both times). I think it would be fun to be able to compete in tournaments, but since I'm in grad school right now I just don't have the time to devote to practicing. I would like to change that in the future.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I am very serious about tournament shooting. That's not to say it isn't fun because it is a blast. I have made steady improvements since I started 3 years ago. I have small goals and long term goals and they are always changing as I meet them. I practice 5-7 days a week. In particular I like indoor tournaments and my favorite is the 900 rounds. I enjoy it all though. I shoot a tournament or 2 pretty much every weekend from December to September. I try to make most of the state tournaments and one or 2 national tournaments. The people who are there just to have fun don't bother me but I am not one of them. I am there to shoot a good score each time and generally that will put me toward the top of my class. The last 2 years I shot bowhunter. This year I am shooting FS and it's my plan to move to open within 2 years or less.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't really know where I fall anymore....I shoot a Hoyt CRX 35 in competition orange color...My arrows are Gold tip ultralight 600's that are 26.5 inches long and weigh 252.3-252.6 grains each...no more, no less...my bow is set at 48 pounds and I am shooting 283 fps...I know my equipment set up and can fix most problems on my own on the range if I need too...I carry enough equipment to fix problems...

My only problem is now getting the desire to shoot again. After going from 2nd place at the worlds to a gripping 4 years of target panic and the death of my mother then some problems at home I don't know if I have it in me to shoot anymore. I bounce from day to day about continuing to shoot.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutecool, Sorry to hear about your recent troubles. When I shoot it is my time to block everything else out - just me, my bow and the target - one shot at a time. I enjoy shooting and want to be a better shooter. This will be my third season competing on the IBO circuit. My first year as a right-handed with twitching eyes, last year learning how to shoot left-handed. This year I hope to improve upon my scores and be a better shot. I don't have a 3D range I can go to everyday to practice - but I will get out and practice outside as much as possible. I have just switched my one and only bow from hunting set-up to 3D. I hope to see you competing this year. I will be doing the shoot in Harrisonburg PA in February, all three IBO Triple Crown events and Worlds. Looking forward to being a better shooter than last year. Staying in FHC.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Absolute, I hate to hear of your struggles. Maybe a trip to Melissa's and a dime bag (of jerky, calm down people) will help. I got burned out of reading (for pleasure) in college (I know far cry from shooting). I was an English major that had to read 2 novels a week for 3 years of semesters. I had pretty much decided that I couldn't ever have a passion for it again and I didn't for a couple years. Then it just came back. I don't know how else to put it. I hope one of these days you just feel like going out to the yard and flinging arrows. Then you can come and kick my butt at the next ASA. BTW we are similar: shooting 49#, goldtip ultralights 600s and shooting 280 fps.


----------



## gauvincj (Jan 24, 2013)

I definitely consider myself a serious tournament shooter. Yes, I try to have fun and enjoy the sport, but when I am standing on the line I am there to win. I agree with what some of the others have said, I can't afford to spend money to travel to larger tournaments, not to take them seriously. I try to shoot an average of 5 days a week, with 2 days "off" or for cross training. I am still new to the sport, but I've been competing in local, state and regional tournaments since I first began. Unfortunately, I have found there are very few serious female compound shooters in the area, so my first real "test" will be at the Arizona Cup in April. Overall, my goal in this sport (as with any I do) is to work hard and keep improving, but at the end of the day if I'm not enjoying myself anymore it's time to rethink my goals. For someone as competitive as myself, burnout is always a real possibility, so I have to keep that in the back of my mind. 

Anyways, I look forward to more thought provoking, competitive driven posts here in the women's forum!


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

I am a serious tournament shooter in that I want to constantly improve myself. If I shoot better each year I am happy. It is my hobby so I yes, I am there to have fun. I have a stressful enough job I don't need to stress about archery. Do I want to win? Heck yeah! What I do not enjoy is archers who take the tournaments so seriously that if they make one small mistake they ruin the whole shoot for everyone else by throwing a fit. Or the shooters who are so competitive they want to play mind games with those in their groups. I want to go and compete and I want to rank where I rank because of my shooting abilities not because someone got under my skin.
In the summer I shoot in my back yard 3-5 times a week and my husband and three kids and I hit a 3-D course at least once a weekend. We shoot the National triple crown and the worlds. I am not at the top of my class but I love the sport.


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

Speaking of all this serious competition you may be just the group to ask...I currently shoot a Destroyer 340 pulling 49# 26 inch draw length. I shoot this bow for hunting and target. I am in the market for a new target bow this spring. I would love some feedback as to what you ladies think is the best target bow. I shoot some indoors but, mostly 3D. I like my Destroyer's speed but, I am looking for something a little bit smoother. I am currently shoot FBR 40 yd max. Any and all feedback is welcome.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I started out with Bowtechs, Soldier, Heartbreaker, then Equalizer. I liked all of them. I switched to an Elite Hunter this year, and love it! Much smoother draw and getting more speed out of it. Just overall better for me personally. I shoot 46# and 27.5". That keeps me under the limit for ASA. I also shoot indoor and hunt, this bow will do it all. Good luck in your search!


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

To all my fellow serious tournament shooters...did anyone else get sick of all the trees you had to shoot between this past weekend? And oh my goodness these targets were quartered. I also feel like mckenzie targets are going nowhere, fast. Never in my life have a had to prop up every target with PVC at a range. But those are just my thoughts...


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

I shoot 2 hours a day, 4-5 days a week. I am in it for fun because when I've had a bad match, at least I had a ball doing it! I have competed in Cowboy Action Shooting for about 15 years now and have enough awards that I do not get rattled at large events. I have only shot archery seriously for two years at local matches but have shot along side two of the top ten open class archers in the country. I am serious to the point of doing well and my best but not so that the world ends if I don't do well. Some day I'd like to go to Las Vegas or Lancaster, PA but for now I want to get a 300 (3 spot) on my scorecard! I'm shooting in the high 280's with Axis 500's. If I shot the fat target arrows, I'm sure I'd be in the 290's.
I have a friend I shoot with. We love to rip each other and compete against each other to give us that practice. However, my main goal is to shoot well, enjoy the peace it gives me, and know that I will be able to shoot accurately when I go elk and mule deer hunting. 
I had the same attitude with Cowboy Action Shooting. The day archery and CAS cease to be fun is the day I hang up my bow and/or guns. The fun part keeps me going when I have to work out a particularly difficult problem with my sight picture because of distortion with bifocals. I sit back and work out the problem, play with the settings, and shoot. Sometimes the results really stink but when it all works out, I can't wait to get back to the range the next day!


----------



## bowgirl2466 (May 25, 2011)

I am a serious shooter! Outside practicing all the time, weather permitting. Moved up this year to women's known and am going to some of the ASA tournaments. I also shoot as a stress reliever. Getting out there with my bow and I can focus on something other than work and home! It is also great fun! Who could ask for more? Not me! Archery is a passion for me and I am always trying to better myself!


----------



## Renae (Apr 15, 2009)

I would consider myself a semi-serious shooter. Last year I shot all three legs of the IBO National Triple Crown and went to IBO World Championship. Placed 5th in hunter class at World.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

SMshootsmathews said:


> To all my fellow serious tournament shooters...did anyone else get sick of all the trees you had to shoot between this past weekend? And oh my goodness these targets were quartered. I also feel like mckenzie targets are going nowhere, fast. Never in my life have a had to prop up every target with PVC at a range. But those are just my thoughts...


We have always had trouble in florida with targets staying upright. The sand is what makes them fall over. That being said, they may not stand as good as last years. I will have to wait till we get into some actual soil and see. They made the ranges a lot harder, or at least my Saturday range was harder. But after all the talk last year I was expecting it. Out average target I would say was 37-40 on the Open A range. Sunday's was set a little closer. Had a great time though. I love a difficult course.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

archermarj said:


> We have always had trouble in florida with targets staying upright. The sand is what makes them fall over. That being said, they may not stand as good as last years. I will have to wait till we get into some actual soil and see. They made the ranges a lot harder, or at least my Saturday range was harder. But after all the talk last year I was expecting it. Out average target I would say was 37-40 on the Open A range. Sunday's was set a little closer. Had a great time though. I love a difficult course.


I liked the course too. Took me a little time to get used to all the quartered targets. Not sure how I feel about the new McKenzie targets. The plastic legs look terrible, IMO. 
I had a really rough day Sunday. Had to put 24 left clicks in my scope to get it lined up. Should've called a breakdown, but I was being stubborn.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

plastic legs do look tacky. Hope they don't cause too many scoring problems this season.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

plastic legs do look tacky. Hope they don't cause too many scoring problems this season. kevoswifey, sorry we didn't get to talk. I meant to get over there and say hello. Maybe we will be on the same stake in Alabama/Georgia.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm also very serious about tournament archery. When sound (currently recovering from shoulder surgery--no not archery caused) I practice at least 5 days a week and compete at least weekly year round (spots during the winter and field/FITA during the summer)--sorry, I do not have a desire to shoot foam... Alt hough still relatively new to the sport--this is my 4th year shooting and competing, I have shot local, regional and national competitions and will one day try a few on the other side of the pond.

Although I very much enjoy shooting, when I'm on the line, I'm 100% serious, but catch me between targets/ends or after the competition and the hair does come down. Gotta break that intensity sometimes..haha. I've actually lost contact with a couple of casual shooting buddies because they were in it just to have fun and could not understand my seriousness when competing. 

I try to know as much about my equipment as possible so that if something starts to change, I can be on top of it instead of reacting to an equipment issue after the fact. I also try to shoot with the guys as much as possible because that, I believe, is where you can really up your game. The guys are true hunters when on the line where I have found that many of the ladies are too satisfied with letting a shot or two get away from them--I do not want that to become my norm--sorry if I offend with that one.... :wink:


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry I took so long to reply! haha the average shot on Saturday for womens open b I would say was about 36/37. It was crazy. But I placed 8th in my first big tournament judging a 40 yard max.  and I shot even on Sunday! So I'm pretty happy.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, I don't know about any of you, but I have a husband in the Men's Pro class, I work full time for an archery company (so I know my product), and I have two girls (age 3 and 1). I started in archery when I was 15, and at age 15 started working for the same archery company. That doesn't leave much time to shoot for me, and I know many others are in the same boat. Right now we are working with my 3 year old who just got a Mathews Mini Genesis, and the 1-1/2 year old likes to try pulling the bow back with our help too.
I am definitely helping grow the sport in my role at this point in my life, and I'm glad there are so many women like you all seriously interested and actively competing in the sport too. We have definitely come a long way, and still have a lot further to go to get more involved. It definitely more satisfying when the numbers support your skill, or when your scores defeat the male competitors of like class.
(I also want to say I'm appreciative to "Shoot Like A Girl" organizations, companies that are starting to really market product to women, and people like Khatuna Lorig who are in the public eye, growing the sport.)
Keep it up ladies!!!


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Good post mrs. Reyes.  btw it's sarah (zachs girlfriend) hope the girls are doing okay!


----------



## Misskiss&kill (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't shoot tournaments yet. I just hunt for now. But I love shooting so much so I'm at the range 3-4 nights a week hrs at a time. 
I want to get into competition shooting, I'm actually looking for a bow for that now. Can't afford a brandy new one so looking for a used one. I want to shoot like the boys. I don't want a half quality hunting bow target colored. 
I really feel like I won't be able to find the bow I'm looking for. ( a Hoyt shoot thru riser 30-40 or 40-50# 25.5 dl or 26 short strung.)

Any of u girls want to sell ur bows let me know. Been looking all month. And I'm just so ready to start shooting comps.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

The Hoyt's are really good. I shot a mathews monster for almost two years and shot it okay...I got a used alpha elite and have not even shot it for a week and I'm shooting it lights out, way better than I ever did my monster(s). Good luck.


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

For those of you that shoot IBO will you be going to the R100 shoots this year? If so did you go before the switch to Rhienharts? My husband and three kids shoot the Triple Crown and worlds every year and we always shoot the R100 as well just for fun and practice. Getting through the course with five people is a challenge in itself every year. I am just curious if the crowds will be increasing this year.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

P.S. One AXCEL Sight and One T.R.U. Ball Release will be given away at each of the 17 R-100 shoots as part of sponsorship....


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am serious to a point but gotta have fun too. I have made 2 ASA's but been a few yrs. mainly shoot localy. I shoot in the mens bow novice class to have more competition. Last yr I shot in bowhunter at the end of the yr (I won out of Novice).. around here it make the men mad when u step into their class n beat em.. lol. well it does some but not all. I have had alot of support along the way. essp my husband (who shoots open). We shot yesturday and I took 3rd in novice. I love my New Breed Genetix bow, the best shootin bow I have ever shot and I have been shootin for 16 yrs.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

How is everyone's season going?


----------



## artimus_jr (Aug 8, 2012)

I consider my self a serious shooter. At my local tournaments I strive to be first. Now at the asa tournaments, I know I do not shoot well enough to place yet, but I always try to shoot the best score I can. And this year I set myself some goals. One was to shoot a round with no zeros or fives, I done that this past weekend. Second I want to go for placing in the top three at state. Last year I placed seventh.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

artimus_jr said:


> I consider my self a serious shooter. At my local tournaments I strive to be first. Now at the asa tournaments, I know I do not shoot well enough to place yet, but I always try to shoot the best score I can. And this year I set myself some goals. One was to shoot a round with no zeros or fives, I done that this past weekend. Second I want to go for placing in the top three at state. Last year I placed seventh.


It's always best to try and shoot the best score you can and not worry too much about your placing. Worrying about your placing and how others shoot is going to affect your performance. The way it sounds to me is that if you shoot good for you, trophies will come. The goal should always be to improve on your own scores. 

Archermarj, we just ended indoor season 2 weeks ago with our state indoor. I didn't shoot up to my own expectations for what I know I can do, but still shot well enough to end up 3rd in championship flight FFS. Last weekend I shot a 600 round and ended up shooting the best I could which was ok lol! I've picked up a bad habit in my shooting form in the last few weeks and now I've identified it and am working on fixing it. 3D has started but I haven't even set my bow up for that yet. It's too snowy and cold for me, I want to shoot 3D in warm weather!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I am going to venture to say that you need to "enjoy" yourself. Everyone is different with goals and progress. It is real easy to get discouraged if you place too much emphasis on winning, but you have to have some sort of want to, to be able to get to that top spot too. I see some people that are very serious, and some that are not serious at all. 
Remember, no one goes to a shoot with the intentions of loosing. There are a lot of emotions and people deal with them differently. 
Try to enjoy yourself, have some fun, be competitive and don't beat yourself up over a bad shot - and always respect each other.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

JAG said:


> I am going to venture to say that you need to "enjoy" yourself. Everyone is different with goals and progress. It is real easy to get discouraged if you place too much emphasis on winning, but you have to have some sort of want to, to be able to get to that top spot too. I see some people that are very serious, and some that are not serious at all.
> Remember, no one goes to a shoot with the intentions of loosing. There are a lot of emotions and people deal with them differently.
> Try to enjoy yourself, have some fun, be competitive and don't beat yourself up over a bad shot - and always respect each other.


Good advice----how are you??


----------



## swampbillies (Mar 19, 2013)

I used to shoot many moons ago in Michigan when it was only IBO. I always shot Bowhunter class because I hunted, so that was my set up and where I was comfortable. I have recently started shooting again in Florida and we now have the ASA here and no IBO. I set up as a Bowhunter and had planned to stay that way. I'm curious as to why women feel the need to "move up" into something else. Is the bowhunter class considered beginners or do you get so good that there is no competition? (certainly not a problem for me yet  ) Most of the women that are shooting at the local level, where I am now starting to shoot again, are shooting Known 40. I had never even heard of that class and I assumed they didn't want to have to judge distance in the bowhunter class. Can you ladies help me understand?


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I do know several people who are serious tournament shooters and they only shoot bowhunter. That's where they are comfortable and that's where I think they plan to stay. In my area, many women start out in the bowhunter class. Some women stay in that class because they are hunters first and want to shoot tournaments with similar equipment to what they hunt with. Others will stay in that class because shooting is more of a fun family activity. Some women will make the switch to freestyle when they feel equipment changes will help their shooting or when they are shooting toward the top of that class. Personally, I made the switch because I have aspirations of eventually shooting the pro class. I want to be comfortable shooting that style of equipment and it's a good stepping stone as I work to improve myself before taking the plunge of shooting with the big girls.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I did okay in Texas last month. Not my best performance, but my best of the year. I need to limit my fives but keep the same 12 count. Congrats to the girls who took the podium. I am looking forward to Kentucky the next month.


----------

